# Changing cassette on a giant glory to ride uphill



## Nicdog911 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, im looking at getting a used giant glory for around 1000$-1500$ The only thing thats stopping me is the fact that the rear cassette is really small and doesn't look like it would be that easy riding up hills to get to the downhill trails. Is there anything stopping me from buying a new bigger cassette (still the same speed, but with bigger low gears so i can do dh and a bit of climbing) like i can just use the same derailleur and shifter etc. or is it just not recomended ? I haven't really seen anyone else do this, i understand the geometry and everything isn't suited to riding uphill but it is only for transporting to the dh trails.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

If you put a larger cassette on you will also need to make sure that your chain is long enough..
Before you buy the Giant Glory you might want to consider an all mountain bike. The Glory will not climb well no matter what type of cassette you put on it.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

^This. It's a DH bike. Not versatile at all. Yes, it can technically pedal up a hill. But even with a huge cassette, proper chain length, larger capacity derailleur, etc, you'll be having a crappy time expending all of your energy on even smaller climbs.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

in the olden days we had AM bikes that weighed 42 pounds....and it sucked, but you made do with what you had....

you can get many bikes that can be ridden uphil and still terrorize the downhill....look at used Canfield Balance "the One" or new Balance....Intense has the Tracers, and santa cruz has the Nomad

but if you set on buying the Glory....then put a 28 to 32 tooth up front (smallest that fits fits) and then go with a 40 something on the back ....you might need a longer cage derailler and have to get longer chain....

setting your chain up.....take shock off bike....put it in lowest gear (biggest cog) and cycle through all of travel.....If you don't do this.....chain will rip derailer off

have fun and let us know what you did


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

You'll need a chain and a cassette. Maybe not even a chain. Thats it. Shifter, derailleur, everything will work as-is. Just change out the cassette and go ride. 

If you have a short cage and you go to a huge 40+ tooth, you MAY have problems, but some people seem not to. If you use a normal 32-36 tooth cassette, you'll be fine. 

That bike will never climb well, or even really tolerable.


----------



## brainhulk (Jun 14, 2013)

I did this for my glory. 10 speed cassette, 42t wolftooth cog, shimano shadowplus derailleur, 10 speed shifter, 32t raceface narrow wide ring up front. Plus dropper post. LOL

It climbs....









Not as well as my Bronson though


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I had an 11-36 cassette and 150mm dropper on my Canfield Jedi for a while, and rode it everywhere. Yes there are obvious drawbacks to climbing with a 47 pound 203mm bike, but the descents were delightful. Go for it.

Was it worth what I paid to get an additional bike that weighs a lot less, climbs a little better, and descends almost as well? Hard to say. It is only very slightly more fun. Ignore the naysayers, upgrade the drivetrain, have fun with it.


----------

